# 1998 622, 6hp 60 HSK Drain Mod?



## nanook (Dec 11, 2014)

Looking for a make-work simple mod.

I would like to put attach a metal 90 degree elbow to the stock pipe, and short extension with petcock and the stock threaded plug at the end.

The thought is to remove the end plug, attach a flexible hose and open the valve and allow the oil to drain in order to save, probably 3 minutes tops, on oil changes. Pit crew speed is key in efficient snowblowing. 

Although the wheel on the axle comes off easily (due to a healthy does of grease) I thought this might work.

Downside of not removing the tire is not being able to tilt the machine to the side to drain that last ounce of the most dirty of the oil.

As well as making sure it is kept short so as not to catch on something, damage it and causing a leak that will turn my "bright" idea for a small project into a costly, involved one (it wouldn't be the first.......).

Anyone have an idea of the size and thread count of the drain pipe?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

nanook said:


> Anyone have an idea of the size and thread count of the drain pipe?


Hello and welcome to the forum.
1/4" national pipe thread fittings are what you need, your choice on black pipe or galvanized, which won't rust.


----------



## nanook (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks for the info Grunt, much appreciated!

I think I'll blow the budget and go galvinized!


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

I use a Pela vacuum oil extractor to do all of my small engine oil changes. Fast and no mess.


----------



## nanook (Dec 11, 2014)

bosco659 said:


> I use a Pela vacuum oil extractor to do all of my small engine oil changes. Fast and no mess.


If my outboard was a 4 stroker otherwise it won't get enough use for me.

I ordered an elbow , valve and nipple from the 'Bay for about $7.
Those Drainzit looks neat but a $20 part stateside becomes a $40 part at Northertool when shipping is factored in. ps If you google for Drainzit, don't do it while you are eating............... man people will put anything on the interweb!


----------

